# International stocks to watch



## bailx (18 January 2011)

Heres to trading on a good day!

*NUX:* TSX.v

New Pacific Metals Corp. is a Canadian-based advanced junior gold exploration company engaged in the exploration and development of gold-polymetallic projects in Western Canada and China. Silvercorp Metals Inc. (TSX:SVM), the primary silver producer in China, is the major shareholder. The company's current projects include the recently acquired Tagish Gold Project in the Yukon, the Huaiji Gold Project in China and in June, 2010 it has staked the Eva Lake Property of 260 km² in northern British Columbia. With a strong balance sheet, no debt, and experienced management, the company is well positioned to build shareholder value through discovery and resource development. 

capitalising on its game! value for the road ahead! 

http://www.newpacificmetals.com/index.asp
http://sales.stockwatch.com/eblasts/20110113/main.html
http://finance.yahoo.com/q/bc?s=NUX.V&t=1y&l=on&z=l&q=c&c=


----------



## bailx (21 January 2011)

TSX.V:  NUX   weekly chart

*NEW PACIFIC METAL Corp
*Parabolic SAR (0.02, 0.2) .....   Simple Moving Avg (90) __


----------



## bailx (21 January 2011)

*Trans-Pacific Aerospace *Q: *TPAC *- US

China is the largest market for commercial jetliners outside of the U.S. And with airframe manufacturers like Boeing and Airbus projecting purchases that will nearly triple the size of China's current fleet over the next two decades, the market promises to be an enduring opportunity. Trans-Pacific Aerospace is in position to take full advantage of this opportunity as a sole source supplier of critical aircraft components in China that will be also sold in export markets throughout the world.

About Trans-Pacific Aerospace (TPAC) 

Trans-Pacific Aerospace designs, engineers and manufactures self-lubricating spherical bearings for commercial aircraft, with planned product extensions using similar proprietary technology into maritime, power plant and space applications. Through its ownership in Godfrey (China), Ltd., it has a special operating license granted by China's Ministry of Science and Technology. Godfrey has completed prototype manufacturing and testing in China and the United States and is pursuing SAE parts qualification of its facility in Guangzhou, China. 

http://transpacificaerospace.com/ 
http://tmx.quotemedia.com/article.php?newsid=37672491&qm_symbol=TPAC:US

Got alot riden on this one! Appears to have alot -going for it self?
Recommend you read the news for a deeper insight!

Get ready to book your profits with TPAC. As always, do your own research, always use stop loss orders toprotect yourself, and book your profits when in a position to do so. Good Trading,
Bailx.


----------



## shulink (28 January 2011)

*My next day stock to watch-YAHOO*

Yahoo was bounced back from a support level,it is trading in the range of $15.41 - $17.34 in the past 30 days.
From the technical analysis,
Commodity Channel Index (CCI) is bullish for YHOO.
YHOO formed a Bullish Bollinger Band Crossover (Lower) signal.
Money Flow Index (MFI) is bullish and moving up for YHOO.
YHOO formed a bullish Price & Exponential Moving Average Crossover signal.
The 10-day simple moving average is bearish and moving down for YHOO.
Slow stochastic was crossover and formed a bullish signal.
Good time to buy now.


----------



## shulink (11 February 2011)

*My stock to watch for tomorrow-JNY*

my stock to watch for tomorrow-JNY
JNY - Jones Apparel Group, Inc listed on NYSE.
JNY is currently in an uptrend.
JNY gained 0.53% on 02/10/11 and a total percentage of 6.48% in the past 6 days
JNY is trading in the range of $12.11 - $16.02 in the past 30 days.
Money Flow Index (MFI) is bullish and moving up for JNY.
JNY formed a bullish 5-day simple moving average and 10-day simple moving average crossover.
The 10-day simple moving average is bearish and moving down for JNY.
Stock performance base on day of week in the past 90 days.
Monday: 1.32%
Tuesday: -2.15%
Wednesday: 3.75%
Thursday: 16.11%
Friday: -17.11%


----------



## shulink (18 March 2011)

*Q-Qwest Communications International Inc listed on NYSE*

My stock to watch for tomorrow-Q
Q gained 3.51% on 03/17/11.
Q is trading in the range of $6.50 - $7.46 in the past 30 days.
Average True Range (Atr) is bullish for Q.
Q formed a Bullish Kicker pattern.
Commodity Channel Index (CCI) is bullish for Q.
Money Flow Index (MFI) is bullish and moving up for Q.
Q formed a bullish Price & Exponential Moving Average Crossover signal.
Q formed a bullish Price & Simple Moving Average Crossover signal.
The 10-day simple moving average is bullish and moving up for Q.
Q formed a bullish Stochastic Crossover signal.
Average volume increase over 5% for Q.


----------



## shulink (19 April 2011)

*DHI-stock to watch for 4/19*

DHI gained 1.21% on 04/18/11 and a total percentage of 2.27% in the past 2 days
DHI is trading in the range of $11.09 - $12.30 in the past 30 days.
Average True Range (Atr) is bullish for DHI.
Commodity Channel Index (CCI) is bullish for DHI.
DHI formed a Bullish Macd Crossover signal.
Money Flow Index (MFI) is bullish and moving up for DHI.
DHI formed a bullish Price & Exponential Moving Average Crossover signal.
The 10-day simple moving average is bullish and moving up for DHI.
DHI formed a bullish Stochastic Crossover signal.
Average volume increase over 5% for DHI.
Stock performance base on day of week in the past 90 days.
Monday: 1.57%
Tuesday: -5.36%
Wednesday: -4.46%
Thursday: -3.18%
Friday: -0.73%


----------



## shulink (7 June 2011)

*GPRE-Green Plains Renewable Energy Inc listed on NASDAQ.*

GPRE gained 3.43% on 06/03/11 and a total percentage of 4.35% in the past 2 days
GPRE is trading in the range of $9.87 - $12.80 in the past 30 days.
Average True Range (Atr) indicates the volatility has increased for GPRE.
Commodity Channel Index (CCI) is bullish for GPRE.
GPRE formed a Bullish Macd Crossover signal.
Money Flow Index (MFI) is bearish and moving down for GPRE.
GPRE formed a bullish Price & Exponential Moving Average Crossover signal.
GPRE formed a bullish Price & Simple Moving Average Crossover signal.
The 10-day simple moving average is bearish and moving down for GPRE.
GPRE formed a bullish Stochastic Crossover signal.
Average volume decrease over 5% for GPRE.
It is a good stock to watch for tomorrow


----------



## shulink (11 July 2011)

*CF-NYSE stock to watch*

CF gained 2.28% on 07/08/11 and a total percentage of 4.24% in the past 2 days
CF is trading in the range of $134.60 - $158.42 in the past 30 days.
Average True Range (Atr) indicates the volatility has increased for CF.
Commodity Channel Index (CCI) is bullish for CF.
CF formed a Bullish Macd Crossover signal.
Money Flow Index (MFI) is bullish and moving up for CF.
The 10-day simple moving average is bullish and moving up for CF.
Average volume decrease over 5% for CF.


----------



## InTheMoneyStocks (13 July 2011)

*Stock Alert: Novellus Tries To Hold Support*

Novellus Systems, Inc. (NASDAQ:NVLS) is getting smacked today on the back of a poor outlook. The stock is trading at $31.90, -3.88 (-10.83%). This area is interesting for one main reason. On the daily chart, it is a key support level. The big question is, will it hold?  Watch for this level to possibly see a solid bounce higher. While the stock market is moving slightly higher, NVLS is near the lows. Wall Street is definitely not cheering their future outlook. 






Gareth Soloway
InTheMoneyStocks


----------



## shulink (20 July 2011)

*USG-stock listed on NYSE*

USG is trading in the range of $12.92 - $15.27 in the past 30 days.
Average True Range (Atr) indicates the volatility has increased for USG.
Commodity Channel Index (CCI) is bullish for USG.
Money Flow Index (MFI) is bullish and moving up for USG.
On Balance Volume (OBV) is bullish and moving up for USG.
USG formed a bullish Price & Exponential Moving Average Crossover signal.
USG formed a bullish Price & Simple Moving Average Crossover signal.
The 10-day simple moving average is bearish and moving down for USG.
Average volume increase over 10% for USG.


----------



## shulink (29 July 2011)

*AOI-Alliance One International, Inc listed on NYSE.*

AOI gained 1.52% on 07/28/11 and a total percentage of 1.52% in the past 2 days
AOI is trading in the range of $2.96 - $3.50 in the past 30 days.
Average True Range (Atr) indicates the volatility has increased for AOI.
Commodity Channel Index (CCI) is bullish for AOI.
Money Flow Index (MFI) is bullish and moving up for AOI.
AOI formed a bullish Price & Exponential Moving Average Crossover signal.
AOI formed a bullish Price & Simple Moving Average Crossover signal.
AOI formed a bearish 5-day simple moving average and 10-day simple moving average crossdown.
The 10-day simple moving average is bullish and moving up for AOI.
AOI formed a bullish Stochastic Crossover signal.


----------



## shulink (2 September 2011)

*DRV-stock to watch*

DRV - Direxion Daily Real Estate Bear 3X (ETF) listed on NYSE.
DRV - Sector: Financial, Industry: Misc. Financial Services.
DRV gained 4.52% on 09/01/11.
DRV is trading in the range of $10.30 - $20.85 in the past 30 days.
DRV formed a Bullish Engulfing pattern.
Commodity Channel Index (CCI) is bullish for DRV.
Money Flow Index (MFI) is bullish and moving up for DRV.
The 10-day simple moving average is bearish and moving down for DRV.
DRV formed a bullish Stochastic Crossover signal.
Stock performance base on day of week in the past 90 days.
Monday: 18.34%
Tuesday: -48.99%
Wednesday: 11.18%
Thursday: 25.79%
Friday: 3.38%


----------



## bailx (10 September 2011)

CNY Cancana Resources Corp /TSX-V

     Cancana Resources Corp is a Canadian based mining and exporation company listed on TSX Venture exchange.Cancana is uniquely positioned to grow from a strong pipeline of Gold,Diamonds and manganese assetts. Cancana's  growth plans are genarated around Canada and Brazil.
Fundermentals suggest it begining to make head ways with its self,increasing claims to 13,400 hectares, of super high grade Manganese and increasing its exposure in diamonds with it acquisition of Amazon Resources LTD.


----------



## bailx (10 September 2011)

Good tosee that ( NUX__TSx-V ) New Pasific Metals is keeping up its word. First posted by me back in January, when it first broke out. ...Not ready to bite the dust as yet.... Momentum and charting analyis suggest that its trying to brake through  its own resistance. Should it brake through, will it Venture on in the right direction.


----------



## shulink (14 September 2011)

*INAP - InterNAP Network Services listed on NASDAQ.*

INAP gained 6.12% on 09/13/11 and a total percentage of 10.80% in the past 2 day
INAP is trading in the range of $4.35 - $6.43 in the past 30 days.
INAP formed a Three Outside Up pattern.
INAP formed a bullish 5-day exponential moving average and 9-day exponential moving average crossover.
INAP formed a bullish Gap Up signal.
INAP formed a bullish Price & Exponential Moving Average Crossover signal.
INAP formed a bullish Price & Simple Moving Average Crossover signal.
INAP formed a bullish Stochastic Crossover signal.
Average volume increase over 5% for INAP.


----------



## bailx (17 September 2011)

US-traded stocks from the BRIC nations (Brazil, Russia, India, China) for those with 5-year projected EPS growth above 20%. We then screened these stocks for those with buying attention from institutional investors, "the smart money," 

http://seekingalpha.com/article/293735-12-high-growth-bric-stocks-the-smart-money-is-buying


----------



## bailx (17 September 2011)

Ooops not enough to brake resistance. Im surprised to see whats happened there certianly a trend reversal. Is it a _good_ time to buy or should i say to late to say good buy. NUX the falling three method takes a belting and holds bearish  A thinly priced stock Certianly looks hammered into a gravestone an unexpected trend fron NUX, As dragon fly hover the doji. Control has shifted from sellers to buyers.


----------



## bailx (21 September 2011)

* Jet Gold Corp. (TSX-V: JAU)* 

Announced positive results from a recently completed exploration and trenching program on its 100% controlled Big Hammer gold, silver and tellurium property. 

"We are very encouraged by our recent assay results, in particular the number of assays with gold values above 10 grams per tonne and some as high as 93 grams per tonne. In addition, a good number of the assays indicated grades of gold that warrant further exploration."


----------



## bailx (25 September 2011)

*Well-Gardner Electronics Corp WGA*

 Wells-Gardner Electronics Corporation engages in the design, manufacture, assembly, distribution, marketing, and service of electronic components. The company’s products primarily include cathode ray tube video color monitors, liquid crystal display video color monitors, gaming supplies and components, and the bonding of touch sensors to video monitors

I don't know what will give. Hanging this one out to dry. There been no company news or announcements since change in ownership last month. probably put this one on HOLD under or overvalued. What it lacks in sales it certainly makes up in momentum. Interested to see how the ADX react.


----------



## Lucky_Country (25 September 2011)

AAPL Nasdaq

New stores in China as there new growth engine.
$72 Billion in cash.
New iPhone 5 release Oct 4
Dividends maybe forthcoming.
iCloud soon to be released.


----------



## bailx (20 October 2011)

Heres one for the Books,
TBBC The Brainy Brands is expected by many to make thousands in gains over the next few years.(Read the hype) Will it be true?
Prospecting links;

http://wallstreetpennystockadvisors.com/tbbc/


----------



## bailx (20 October 2011)

Lucky_Country said:


> AAPL Nasdaq
> 
> New stores in China as there new growth engine.
> $72 Billion in cash.
> ...





US Market Reports

The early weakness on Wall Street reflects a negative reaction to the latest batch of earnings news, with tech giant Apple (AAPL) showing a notable move to the downside after reporting weaker than expected fourth quarter results.

After the close of trading on Tuesday, Apple reported fourth quarter earnings of $7.05 per share on revenues of $28.3 billion. Analysts had been expecting the iPod and iPad maker to report earnings of $7.38 per share on revenues of $29.7 billion.


----------



## bailx (27 October 2011)

ANADIGICS (ANAD) provides semiconductor solutions to the broadband wireless and wireline communications markets. The company has no debt and trades at approximately 55% net cash. The valuations are compelling with the stock trading at .8x P/S, .4x enterprise value/sales, and .9x P/B. However, the company lost over $18M in net income this prior year and had negative returns on assets and equity. However, I think with such a solid balance sheet and the stock near its 52-week low, it is a nice speculative buy.


----------



## DB008 (8 November 2011)

Lucky_Country said:


> AAPL Nasdaq
> 
> New stores in China as there new growth engine.
> $72 Billion in cash.
> ...




iPhone 4S, not 5.


----------



## bailx (11 November 2011)

Welcome to AAPL 's down Under!


----------



## shulink (30 November 2011)

*LCC - US Airways Group, Inc listed on NYSE.*

LCC technical analysis,
it gained 4.45% on 11/29/11 and a total percentage of 11.50% in the past 3 day
LCC formed a Three White Soldier pattern.
LCC formed a bullish Gap Up signal.
LCC formed a bullish Price & Exponential Moving Average Crossover signal.
LCC formed a bullish Price & Simple Moving Average Crossover signal.
Average volume increase over 10% for LCC.
Stock performance base on day of week in the past 90 days.
Monday: -22.76%
Tuesday: 12.59%
Wednesday: -0.45%
Thursday: 1.72%
Friday: -6.07%


----------



## shulink (16 December 2011)

*BVN-Compania de Minas Buenaventura SA (ADR) listed on NYSE*

BVN-stock analysis
BVN gained 1.30% on 12/15/11 and a total percentage of 2.93% in the past 2 days
BVN is trading in the range of $36.14 - $45.80 in the past 30 days.
BVN formed a Three Outside Up pattern.
BVN formed a bullish Gap Up signal.
BVN formed a Bullish Macd Crossover signal.
BVN formed a bullish 5-day simple moving average and 10-day simple moving average crossover.
BVN formed a bullish Stochastic Crossover signal


----------



## shulink (3 February 2012)

*CERS - Cerus Corporation listed on NASDAQ*

CERS Stock analysis
CERS formed a Three White Soldier pattern.
CERS formed a bullish 5-day exponential moving average and 9-day exponential moving average crossover.
CERS formed a bullish Gap Up signal.
CERS formed a Bullish Macd Crossover signal.
CERS formed a bullish 5-day simple moving average and 10-day simple moving average crossover.
CERS formed a bullish Stochastic Crossover signal.
Average volume increase over 10% for CERS
Next Earnings Release Date: 02/27/12.
I think it is a good stock to buy before its earning date.


----------



## shulink (7 February 2012)

*JRCC-James River Coal Company listed on NASDAQ.*

JRCC gained 7.47% on 02/06/12 and a total percentage of 19.86% in the past 3 day
JRCC is trading in the range of $6.19 - $8.05 in the past 30 days.
Average True Range (Atr) indicates the volatility has increased for JRCC.
Commodity Channel Index (CCI) is bullish for JRCC.
JRCC formed a Last Engulfing Top signal.
JRCC formed a Bullish Macd Crossover signal.
Money Flow Index (MFI) is bullish and moving up for JRCC.
The 10-day simple moving average is bullish and moving up for JRCC.
Average volume increase over 5% for JRCC.
Stock performance base on day of week in the past 90 days.
Monday: -6.75%
Tuesday: -1.78%
Wednesday: 3.37%
Thursday: -8.15%
Friday: -1.23%
Next Earnings Release Date: 03/05/12


----------



## shulink (10 February 2012)

PVA-stock analysis
PVA - Penn Virginia Corporation listed on NYSE.
PVA - Sector: Energy, Industry: Oil and Gas Operations.
PVA is currently in an uptrend.
PVA gained 2.19% on 02/09/12 and a total percentage of 4.95% in the past 4 days
PVA is trading in the range of $4.27 - $5.71 in the past 30 days.
Commodity Channel Index (CCI) is bullish for PVA.
PVA formed a bullish Gap Up signal.
Money Flow Index (MFI) is bullish and moving up for PVA.
PVA formed a bullish Price & Exponential Moving Average Crossover signal.
The 10-day simple moving average is bullish and moving up for PVA.
Average volume increase over 10% for PVA.
Stock performance base on day of week in the past 90 days.
Monday: 1.17%
Tuesday: 5.98%
Wednesday: -8.70%
Thursday: -20.51%
Friday: 5.37%
Next Earnings Release Date: 02/22/12.


----------



## bailx (29 February 2012)

SUMR - Volume Alert
http://finance.yahoo.com/q?s=SUMR
Summer Infant, Inc., through its subsidiaries, engages in the design, marketing, and distribution of branded juvenile health, safety, and wellness products to retailers primarily in North America and the United Kingdom.


----------



## bailx (29 February 2012)

GFA - Momentum
http://finance.yahoo.com/q?s=GFA
Gafisa S.A. operates as a homebuilder in Brazil. It engages in the development of residential buildings, including luxury buildings.


----------



## shulink (8 March 2012)

HERO Stock Analysis
HERO - Hercules Offshore, Inc listed on NASDAQ.
HERO - Sector: Energy, Industry: Oil Well Services and Equipment.
HERO gained 3.65% on 03/07/12.
HERO is trading in the range of $4.41 - $5.57 in the past 30 days.
HERO bounced back from a recent support.
HERO formed a Bullish Kicker pattern.
Commodity Channel Index (CCI) is bullish for HERO.
HERO formed a bullish Gap Up signal.
HERO formed a Bullish Bollinger Band Crossover (Lower) signal.
Money Flow Index (MFI) is bullish and moving up for HERO.
The 10-day simple moving average is bearish and moving down for HERO.
Average volume decrease over 5% for HERO.


----------



## shulink (10 March 2012)

bullish stock analysis
SVM - Silvercorp Metals Inc listed on AMEX
SVM bounced back from a recent support.
Average True Range (Atr) indicates the volatility has increased for SVM.
Commodity Channel Index (CCI) is bullish for SVM.
Money Flow Index (MFI) is bullish and moving up for SVM.
On Balance Volume (OBV) is bullish and moving up for SVM.
SVM formed a bullish Price & Exponential Moving Average Crossover signal.
SVM formed a bullish Price & Simple Moving Average Crossover signal.
The 10-day simple moving average is bearish and moving down for SVM.
Average volume increase over 5% for SVM.


----------



## bailx (16 March 2012)

TISA - Momentum
http://finance.yahoo.com/q?s=TISA
Top Image Systems Ltd. provides enterprise solutions for managing and validating content entering organizations from various sources.


----------



## bailx (16 March 2012)

Bank of America (NYSE-BAC) hit a high of $8.90 today up 6% so far. Readers made more in one day than a BAC certificate of deposit would pay in a year. NICE !!


----------



## shulink (22 March 2012)

NLY Stock Analysis
NLY - Annaly Capital Management, Inc listed on NYSE.
NLY - Sector: Services, Industry: Real Estate Operations.
NLY gained 1.43% on 03/21/12.
NLY is trading in the range of $16.05 - $16.93 in the past 30 days.
NLY formed a Morning Star signal.
NLY formed a bullish Price & Exponential Moving Average Crossover signal.
NLY formed a bullish Price & Simple Moving Average Crossover signal.
NLY formed a bullish Stochastic Crossover signal.
Average volume increase over 5% for NLY.
Stock performance base on day of week in the past 90 days.
Monday: 2.21%
Tuesday: -3.17%
Wednesday: -4.27%
Thursday: 0.34%
Friday: 1.85%


----------



## noirua (8 May 2018)

An International stock to watch is micro-cap UK AIM share Red Rock Resources PLC RRR.  Invested in Jupiter Mines Limited, Steelmin, Para Resources gold royalties and future investments in gold in Kenya and Cobalt in DRC. Market cap at 0.96p is £5.2m. The company has £3.6m in cash with a further £800K due in May 2018. Their gold royalties are worth a further US$3 million.


----------



## Userman (8 June 2018)

*Guyana Goldstrike Inc. (TSXV: GYA, OTC: GYNAF, FSE: 1ZT)* is pleased to announced that the geological team has commenced trenching, mapping, and sampling at the Marudi North Zone - West Extension area on its Marudi Gold Project located in the Guiana Gold Belt, Guyana, South America.

Peter Berdusco, President and CEO states "This is the Company's second area of geological interest out of nine targeted areas identified. The first area Paunch returned high grade gold values indicating a downslope gold dispersion with gold trends that suggested an undiscovered bedrock source was in the vicinity. It is important to note that the Marudi North Zone has been drilled and assayed by previous operators, therefore the West Extension is an excellent follow up exploration target to determine if there's continuity of gold present in the area. We eagerly anticipate further sampling and assay results from Marudi North - West Extension."

*Marudi North Zone - West Extension Exploration*

Locke Goldsmith, P. Eng P. Geo VP Exploration reports "New trenching at Marudi North - West Extension has commenced. One trench has been completed to date, including sampling, mapping, and photography. At this trench an outcrop of quartzite-metachert, the host bedrock, was identified and exposed at a depth of 2.5 meters. The Marudi North - West Extension has a very good potential for the discovery of gold."

*For further information please visit* http://www.guyanagoldstrike.com/


----------

